# The Secret Bait



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Never thought about this before but...

We all know that different types of bait and different baits within the same bait class work, well, differently. What do I mean?

Pompano is probably the easiest fish to use to explain. They LOVE SANDFLEAS. But they will eat blue crab, clam and shrimp as well. On a given day they may have a particular preference but in general they will choose to eat fleas first. Different types work differently.

Same class: Salted Shrimp, Fresh Shrimp, Live Shrimp. We generally use salted when we can't get to the store to get fresh and it works fairly well. However, we prefer fresh and the fish do too. When we think of live we think of using it in certain applications like under a cork for trout.

I heard on the radio this past weekend about the Secret bait. The guy was fishing amongst other people and they all were using fresh dead shrimp. He on the other had was out catching them using his "Secret bait." 

What is the Secret bait?

He takes live shrimp and places then in a baggie with a little ice in the bag. When he goes to fish he'll take a piece off and bait up.

Why does that work so well? I'm gonna guess it's scent. Most fish are scent feeders. Most fish don't like stinky bait. I'm guessing there's a little stink even to fresh dead shrimp that has sat in the bait shop at least over night and has been in your cooler for a few hours or so.

It is much more expensive but I can see it working very well.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I know of some people down in Florida who fish with fresh bait, but who also attatch small pop-poms (about the size of the tip of your little finger) which have been dipped in scent. This appeals to fish that respond to both scent and visual attraction.

I am aware of one unique fisherman in NE Florida who uses only fresh shrimp, that are dipped (marinated) in a certain diet soda. He uses this concoction to outfish fresh bait fishermen to catch sheeepshead.

Fishwander


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*HMmm...*

Stands to reason- whenever you show up with fresh bait the bite is on then dies off as the bait ages. Squid and shrimp both decay very rapidly.


----------



## johnfitz46 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've met people who only buy live shrimp when going bottom/surf fishing and just put them on ice as soon as they leave the shop. They claim its a huge difference but I'm kind of dubious. I usually lose a couple of shrimp between the bait shop and where I'm fishing (only just bought an aerator, been using a dunk in the ocean bait bucket previously). I personally haven't noticed a huge difference between using the shrimp that died 10 min ago and the one that I got in a bag that's been dead for who knows how long.

The diet soda thing is pretty popular around NE Florida, I've seen it used by a lot of people and not just for sheepies. It's also not specific to a brand in my opinion, I've used several different ones. I think its mainly just to make your bait to smell like something other than a human, similar to spray bait down with the gulp spray, or wd-40.

Biggest trick that I've picked up when going for whiting has been using fishbites cut in a small strip, like a third of the precut strips/.25 inch and putting that on the hook before a piece of shrimp. Clam/Crab flavors both work well. Gets some scent into the area and seems to help. This also gives me some solace while I'm surf fishing because even if the shrimp came off in the current/on the cast that fishbites piece is still there.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> johnfitz46 : been using fishbites cut in a small strip, like a third of the precut strips/.25 inch and putting that on the hook before a piece of shrimp


There ya go !!

There is nothing worse than having a 'naked hook' and trying to catch fish !

Fishwander


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Johnfitz, yep. I've found fishbites to work very well. Always keep a bag in my bag just incase. Definitely good idea to put a small piece on with your shrimp.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A few years back I was fishin next to an old timer. We were fishin for weakfish. I had the usual bait, blood worms and was catchin here and there. This old time was jackin fish left and right. We were usin the same set up, right down to the hook. I asked him what he was using for bait and he wouldn't tell me due to the crowd that was gathering. He ended up leaving but came back after the crowd thinned out. He put a plastic zip lock bag in my cooler and said, "Make sure you keep this on ice" and he walked away. I took the bag out and it was chicken skin, YES chicken skin. I looked in disbelief but remembered the fish he caught. Been usin chicken skin ever since.


----------

